# Question for coin collectors...about determining value



## Marie5656 (Sep 28, 2022)

*I am not a collector but thought I would ask for benefit of others.
Since I will assume that British and Canadian coins will eventually switch to the King's image, and phase out the Queen,
Should people hang onto coins/bills with the Queen's image, for value sake?

##admin, feel free to move this to hobby frorm if more appropriate there*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *I am not a collector but thought I would ask for benefit of others.
> Since I will assume that British and Canadian coins will eventually switch to the King's image, and phase out the Queen,
> Should people hang onto coins/bills with the Queen's image, for value sake?
> 
> ##admin, feel free to move this to hobby frorm if more appropriate there*


I say no.. because I personally.. and many thousands of others have coins with King George , and Queen Victoria image on them and they;re worthless..


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I say no.. because I personally.. and many thousands of others have coins with King George , and Queen Victoria image on them and they;re worthless..


OK, thanks.  I know the US only has a couple coins I know of with value. The Morgan Dollar and the (I think) a 1943 wheat penny. The penny because of the infrequently used material used in minting it


----------



## RB-TX (Sep 29, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> OK, thanks.  I know the US only has a couple coins I know of with value. The Morgan Dollar and the (I think) a 1943 wheat penny. The penny because of the infrequently used material used in minting it


*There are many many us coins with significant value.  Most Morgan dollars have more melt value than numismatic value - depending on condition.

As to the 1943 copper cent - forget it.  During WWII, copper was scarce an needed for the war effort, so the 1943 cents were made of steel coated in zink.  They looked much like a silver coin and were about the size of a dime.  During that time, many small towns had popcorn machines on a downtown corner, especially on week ends.  As kids we tried to buy a 5 cent bag of popcorn with a 1943 new penny, and get a nickle change back.  It may have worked one time, but the HS girls running the machines quickly caught on.

Anyway, there was a rumor going around that there were three copper 1943 cents minted.  This was not  true!  But according to rumors, Ford would give you a new car for one of the copper coins. Another, that the copper doins were worth $1-million.*

Some 1909 cents have very high collector value, depending on mint mark and condition. Several other cents have value as well.  In dimes, there are several valuable years such as 1916-D(Denver mint).

I have collected coins since 1950, and have accumulated a large number of rare coins, although most don't have much value, I enjoy looking at them and reading the historic significance of each.

Use a search argument such as ' Value of US coins ' into a search engine (duck duck go to see some interesting numbers.  Value varies according to condition and number minted.

I hope this helps.


----------

